# Bemerkung zur Buffed-Show



## Shahaa (14. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,
mir ist da mal was an den letzten Folgen der Buffed-Show aufgefallen, was die WoW-chars der Mitarbeiter betrifft. Und zwar:
Wenn man mal die Buffed shows während der Beta von BC und die ,,heutigen" Folgen betrachtet, fällt einem auf, dass bei z.B einem SSC-Guide so gut wie immer Marcels mage gezeigt wird (nix gg mages-hab selber einen auf 70). Würde mir einfach mal wünschen, dass wieder mal Björns hunter oder ZAMs shami gezeigt wird. So könnte man auch Leuten, die keinen mage spielen aus der Spielersicht zeigen, wie ein Boss gelegt wird.


Was meint ihr dazu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Shahaa

P.S. könnt, falls ihr keinen Kommentar abgeben wollt auch einfach voten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-falls ich Klassen von einem der Mitarbeiter vergessen habe, könnt ihr sie gerne nennen (nicht die charnamen, Gilde, Server etc)


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2008)

Mh - was willst du denn mit den jeweiligen Chars mit dem aktuellen WoW-Content denn sehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bedenke dabei aber bitte, das bis auf Flo und Marcel und unseren neuen Redakteur David niemand vom Team im Schlangenschrein oder höher unterwegs ist.


----------



## Clamev (14. Januar 2008)

Need Krieger Im Buffed Team -.-


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Januar 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Need Krieger Im Buffed Team -.-



Die Füsse von Illidan sehn auch so wahnsinnig interessant aus *g*


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Ich finds gut wie es ist!
Marcel macht das schon
ganz gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (15. Januar 2008)

Ein Heiler ist sicherlich ne gute alternative, aber alle Nahkämpfer sind absolut Schrott um gut Content/Bosse zu zeigen.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Ein Heiler ist sicherlich ne gute alternative, aber alle Nahkämpfer sind absolut Schrott um gut Content/Bosse zu zeigen.



Stimmt - die stehen für gute Aufnahmen vom Geschehen zu weit hinten. *g*


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Stimmt - die stehen für gute Aufnahmen vom Geschehen zu weit hinten. *g*




zam skill auf heal und lass dich bt ziehen ;D
flo und marcel gehen ja auch immer mit anderen gilden ;D


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zam skill auf heal und lass dich bt ziehen ;D
> flo und marcel gehen ja auch immer mit anderen gilden ;D



Ich werd in 1000 Jahren nicht auf Heilung umskillen. *g*


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich werd in 1000 Jahren nicht auf Heilung umskillen. *g*


Dann besteht also doch noch Hoffnung!


----------



## Clamev (15. Januar 2008)

Ja toll und im Buffed Cast wird immer gros über Jäger(!!!!!) und Magier änderungen und ich als deffkrieger langweile mich da immer durchgehend.müssen ja keine Vids machen ......


----------



## Shahaa (17. Januar 2008)

ZAM...
Bist du Ele oda melee?? Ele wäre ansonsten auch ne Lösung, wenn du unbedingt dmg machen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (17. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich werd in 1000 Jahren nicht auf Heilung umskillen. *g*



besser ist, heilen verlangt schliesslich bissel mehr  skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> besser ist, heilen verlangt schliesslich bissel mehr  skill
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Antwort ist recht simpel: Ich hab nur keinen Spaß am Heilen und absolut keine Lust darauf. Ich mag vorn stehen und mir, wie der Tank, den Kopf einhauen lassen und dabei noch die Aggro für den obligatorischen Tod beim Bossfight ziehen. Masochistischer Spaß... ich weiß *g*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich werd in 1000 Jahren nicht auf Heilung umskillen. *g*



Wieder eine Parallele. *Angst hab*


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wieder eine Parallele. *Angst hab*



Zu? oO


----------



## rondor47 (17. April 2008)

wo ist der super zottelkappensuchhund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ihr habt den doch wohl nicht verloren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

big need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sokra22 (17. April 2008)

Ich mein, kla wäre ein bischen abwechslung gut. Aber mir geht es darum das Bosse an sich gezeigt werden und die neuen Instanzen.

Die Takktik, die für jede einzelne Klasse ervordalich ist, sollte sich jeder vor einen Boss Kampf gründlich durchlesen.


----------

